# Who's been Naughty and whose been Nice!



## bunny99123 (Dec 20, 2012)

For the most part I have been nice, but I have also been naughty!  I picked on men in Victoria Secret.  Would hold up the sexiest panty and ask what do you think.  Only had one that did not blush.  So, share your story:


----------



## thetrue (Dec 20, 2012)

bunny99123 said:


> For the most part I have been nice, but I have also been naughty!  I picked on men in Victoria Secret.  Would hold up the sexiest panty and ask what do you think? Only had one that did not blush.  So, share your story:


<~~~~~Naughty! 

I did the exact opposite - held up a sexy "panty" and asked a few girls how they'd like me to take it off :lmao: Kidding kidding!


----------



## bunny99123 (Dec 20, 2012)

Laughing!!!


----------



## DannyLewis (Dec 21, 2012)

Your a bad girl, but your pretty. so Santa will hook you up based on that alone....As  for me he came early and took my tree down and gave it to my neighbor's....



bunny99123 said:


> For the most part I have been nice, but I have also been naughty!  I picked on men in Victoria Secret.  Would hold up the sexiest panty and ask what do you think.  Only had one that did not blush.  So, share your story:


----------



## DannyLewis (Dec 21, 2012)

FIrst you should have shown them how you got them on!!! haha



thetrue said:


> bunny99123 said:
> 
> 
> > For the most part I have been nice, but I have also been naughty!  I picked on men in Victoria Secret.  Would hold up the sexiest panty and ask what do you think? Only had one that did not blush.  So, share your story:
> ...


----------



## texkam (Dec 21, 2012)

You, my dear, are a trouble maker.






...We like trouble makers around here.


OK, I'll share a laugh. The other day at work a co-worker radioed upstairs to me that there was a lady downstairs trying to locate her husband and could I help. I walked down where I came upon a lady hanging out at the bottom of the steps, so I approached her and said, "I think we may find your husband upstairs." She looked astonished, thanked me and got real excited. Turned out she was single. Yes, she was the wrong lady. Boy she thought I was naughty.


----------



## SwanderPhotography (Dec 21, 2012)

bunny99123 said:


> For the most part I have been nice, but I have also been naughty!  I picked on men in Victoria Secret.  Would hold up the sexiest panty and ask what do you think.  Only had one that did not blush.  So, share your story:


Funny thing is if you think about it men in there are shopping for their significant other (at least I hope they are... resist man wearing panties joke...).  Poor guys.  Hats off to the guy who didn't blush.... on second thought watch out for him he's wearing panties.


----------



## Tuffythepug (Dec 21, 2012)

As I've aged I seem to have moved towards the center:  what I mean is this...  When I was younger I was fairly naughty...  ok somewhat naughty...  alright.. real naughty.   But I also had moments when I could be really nice.... well pretty nice... ok sorta nice.  But as I've gotten up in years I'm just a little bit naughty with a pinch of nice thrown in almost all the time;  no more extremes.


----------



## Designer (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm always naughty.  I'm so naughty that I have to buy my own Christmas present.  And birthday present.

But at least I get what I was hoping for.


----------



## mishele (Dec 21, 2012)

No comment


----------



## gsgary (Dec 21, 2012)

bunny99123 said:


> For the most part I have been nice, but I have also been naughty!  I picked on men in Victoria Secret.  Would hold up the sexiest panty and ask what do you think.  Only had one that did not blush.  So, share your story:



Its a good job i was not one of them i would not have blushed
Years ago when i was married my wife came home from town shouting i have got something for you i shouted back i have something for and went down the stairs naked and in the room was my mother in law, wifes best mate, been divorced for 19 years now


----------



## Mr_Mac (Dec 21, 2012)

Nice.  I have to be!


----------



## bunny99123 (Dec 21, 2012)

What did you do to the neighbors?


----------



## bunny99123 (Dec 21, 2012)

Bad Boy!  Better check twice!


----------



## bunny99123 (Dec 21, 2012)

Laughing even harder!


----------



## bunny99123 (Dec 21, 2012)

Your little tooooo naughty!


----------



## bunny99123 (Dec 21, 2012)

Can we say...Ooops!


----------



## bunny99123 (Dec 21, 2012)

Got to be naughty once in awhile.


----------



## bunny99123 (Dec 21, 2012)

Thank you, this has made me laugh so much!  Glad I am not the only naughty one except for Mr_Mac.  Sorry, I hit the wrong reply button...still being naughty


----------



## Tee (Dec 21, 2012)

bunny99123 said:


> For the most part I have been nice, but I have also been naughty!  I picked on men in Victoria Secret.  Would hold up the sexiest panty and ask what do you think.  Only had one that did not blush.  So, share your story:



I would've pulled my jeans down slightly, pointed at the exact same panties and said, "they ride high but feel grrreat!".  Kidding....or am I?  I wouldn't have blushed but you might've after walking out of the store having given me your number.


----------



## snowbear (Dec 21, 2012)

Used to be naughty, like the time I sent a Father's Day card to a coworker, whom was single.  His girlfriend was a bit peeved at him, then me.  We used to pull a few other pranks - especially the police officers that drove us crazy.  I've mellowed out, over the years.



mishele said:


> No comment


I think your avatar says it all!


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 21, 2012)

I try to be nice, but I prefer the wife to be naughty.


----------



## mishele (Dec 21, 2012)

snowbear said:


> I think your avatar says it all!


Does it? lol


----------



## thetrue (Dec 21, 2012)

mishele said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > I think your avatar says it all!
> ...


Hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## IByte (Dec 21, 2012)

mishele said:


> No comment



Oh don't even try to hide your other avatar Mishy.  You are going to get coal with googly eyes.


----------



## mishele (Dec 21, 2012)

I don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## bunny99123 (Dec 25, 2012)

Tee said:


> bunny99123 said:
> 
> 
> > For the most part I have been nice, but I have also been naughty!  I picked on men in Victoria Secret.  Would hold up the sexiest panty and ask what do you think.  Only had one that did not blush.  So, share your story:
> ...



Nope I would just laugh...use to teach sex ed to college students as part of a biology course.  I don't think there is anything I have been asked.  My come back would have been that color doesn't go well with your skin tone.  No number...married. lol


----------



## bunny99123 (Dec 25, 2012)

snowbear said:


> Used to be naughty, like the time I sent a Father's Day card to a coworker, whom was single.  His girlfriend was a bit peeved at him, then me.  We used to pull a few other pranks - especially the police officers that drove us crazy.  I've mellowed out, over the years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now that's funny!  Sounds like something I would do.  I love pranks


----------

